# new muzzle loader



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this is my new muzz a Lyman trades rifle 54 cal. fitted with a 28" 1-48 twist barrel. I put the peep sights on it and I also have a 32" 1-70 twist barrel for it. my crossing over the fence to the traditional side will be a great pleasure. I like the feel of this rifle allot better than the knight and omega I have.
this is the reason for selling the T/C omega


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful Rifle! My younger brother has had one like that for several years and it shoots real fine. Many a deer has fallen to it also. I'm glad to see you shooting such a quality gun, not that what you sold was bad, it's just tradition to me that keeps me out on the muzz hunt.
Hope to see you in the field or at rendezvous one of these times.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is a pretty rifle. Where did you get it? Did you build it? I have had the itch to build one lately so does anybody have any suggestions on kits that are of high quality or which are some of the better rifles to buy? The Lyman reputation speaks for itself, what are some others? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this one does not come in a kit only the plains rifle from lyman. midsouthshooting supplies seems to have the best prices
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/vendorlinks.asp
track of the wolf is also a good place for muzz supplies
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(iuzrgw ... 55ipcla055))/index.aspx


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I hope we get to hear how that pretty rifle performs on critters in the fall. Good luck.


----------

